# Start them off young



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My daughter shooting my buddies Benjamin Nitro Piston .22. 









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Always enjoy seeing the kids taking part in the outdoors sports !! Thanks for posting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup gotta love seeing kids do that instead of sitting infront of a video game


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup momma says I'm turning her into a tom boy lol. It made her day when my buddy(guy in pic) told her he was going to gift her is Gamo Whisper.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's awesome. Just teach them to support the stock and not the barrel.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Some action shots from target practice. Disclaimer eggs were rotten.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

good to see america's youth outdoors instead of behind the tv or computer screen. noticed you guys are wearing t-shirts outside..... must be nice!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup, highs of 70° today. We are allergic to that white stuff called snow.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

22magnum said:


> Yup, highs of 70° today. We are allergic to that white stuff called snow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 I'll send you some.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

we would not mind it for one day.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

My daughter behind the .22LR. She hit target after target..she's definately got my touch behind the rifle!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome job short204!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing like living in the country.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Raising those kids the right way.

I moved out into the country 10 years ago and will never live in the city again. So nice and quiet out here and the hunting is excellent.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great stuff, guys! *We* are the link between tradition and the youngsters. Pass it on at every chance!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're doing the right thing, plus I know we're having chicken for supper when I stop in.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My 3 yr olds first shot gun.








So far he's shot two tigers, a duck, and a ton of exotic stuffed animals. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, I guess he loads his own.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

hassell said:


> Right on, I guess he loads his own.


Yup he is going around the house going "chuck chuck".

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good looking shotty he has. Hope you didn't get him a 12 gauge. lol


----------

